# Dr Morbius Groundbreaker



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I decided to show the progress on my groundbreaker..Not much, but here it is.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Love those baby blues, Dr. M! Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Yay Dr Morbius, keep us posted. Is that a foam molded skull?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love it. It will go good with that tombstone of yours.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

heresjohnny said:


> Yay Dr Morbius, keep us posted. Is that a foam molded skull?


It's a Bucky skull with MAche eyelids and deodorant balls for eyes. Easy eye pupils..printed on computer and cut out and glued on.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool eyes...thanks for the tip on how to make them. Keep up the good work


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm trying to more or less duplicate this:








I think my pupils are too small..I might replace them


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It is pretty damn close now. Good job!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Damn Doc, that is great, looks just like em already!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sweet Dr. M!!! You are good!!!! :> Thank you for letting us see it!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I decided, after starting more mache, that this head needed to go in a different direction, so this is what I have so far.








The flash washes out too much detail, so in low light....








Man, he looks scared! LOL!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm really diggin' this one!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Ohhhh! Nice Dr M


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Krough, it's all your fault! Now I'm addicted to mache! Thank you.
I also found that after the glue mache sets up a bit, you can kinda sculpt it like clay..to an extent, but some of the same principles apply.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Love the low light pic Dr. M!!!!! Looking good! :>


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks DFBL! At least I have a new Avvy out of it!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like the look. The skull I just did that was done in slush latex looked too happy. My wife was saying he had a cute face, so yesterday I had to take a knife to his face and redo him. Back to the drawing board for him. But I really like the look on his face that you are doing. It really shows fear.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree DT, looks really good.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

You really captured the look of abject terror here. I know you're doing this as a groundbreaker, but I can imagine that this guy would look great as a "scared to death" corpse or in a mausoleum as someone who was buried alive. Great job, Morbie!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

My oh my Dr Morbius, you have done it now. You mache head has a very distinct look, way to go! I think you are hooked now.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats crazy its soooo good! Wow! I cant wait to work on other projects like this. I will need a ground breaker and will look at that for some inspriration.. But that will be next year.... 

I cant wait to see it as it comes along.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks guys...I have seen alot of Pumpkinrot and Krough style heads, but I needed to do something that sets mine apart and reflects my own style. I really feel my props should have character, and I think the eyes help.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I like the look, Dr. M! Although I tend to go for the anguished, pained look (see my avatar) I have to agree that your corpse looks scared to "death". Nice work!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

You're Velcome Dr! You really did an awesome job! Love your new avatar! :>


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Otaku said:


> I like the look, Dr. M! Although I tend to go for the anguished, pained look (see my avatar) I have to agree that your corpse looks scared to "death". Nice work!


I love the look of your head too, Otaku...I'm sure my next will be along that theme...How could I not?


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> I decided to show the progress on my groundbreaker..Not much, but here it is.


I can't look at this thing without laughing.


----------

